# Mouse Odor?



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

I recently fostered (and then adopted) this wonderful little male mouse named Nimaway. I try to clean his cage just as it begins to get smell but that is like every 5 days. Is there any good way to keep odor down so I don't have to clean the cage as often? Who else on here owns mice?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

There's really not much you can do. Females smell less than males. Ultimately, if you clean the cage a lot, then they'll just pee more, and it'll stink more. Stick to aspen shavings and see if you can litter train him.

I used to have mice, but they're just... gross. Sorry. :-/


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I agree, use Aspen. Since I have been using Aspen in both of my DCN, no more odors. It will work for mice too. If you are already using Aspen, you might have to clean the cage more often


----------



## SerendipityRats (Jul 1, 2016)

Honestly, cleaning every 5 days is pretty good for a male mouse. They are very smelly, unfortunately. When I started out with my Rodentry, I kept mice as well but only kept 2-3 males at any time due to the smell. I tried everything I could think of - different beddings, different cages, different cleaners, etc. Nothing made much of a difference. I believe I used to clean my boys' cages every 3 days or so to keep up with the smell. It's just one of those things with mice - males are just really smelly.


----------

